# About B-14 fenders



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Do new after market fenders come with this bracket as found on stock fenders?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Most don't. Most fiberglass ones will require that you drill out that bracket and bolt it in place.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Killa, my are messed up and i think thats why i cant get my halo straight :thumbdwn:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

if you know of a company to get them from, contact them, they should be able to tell you before you buy it. my guess is 54% chance yes.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mine did...havn't had a chance to put them on/paint them yet though


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

my replacement fender did


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

sorry to change the subject, but xbrandonx, what fenders are those and where did you get them? are they the syndicate ones?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I was thinking of getting those but I beleave im gonna settle for these, they match my hood better I think


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Syndicate kustomz fenders.*

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=1&item=29










Mine are a Way different... Mine have the front of the monting plate extemded for easy instalation to stock brackets... i have seen some of the aftermarket ones that have the bracket made in fiberglass. They always crack over time.

Check out the site and the new forms section. www.syndicatekustomz.com

Oh yeh did I say you can get my fenders at any time the mold is done so you can get them in CF or fiberglass.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^not really my style. I dont think it will flow good with my hood


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

[email protected] Victor Clear in SoCal.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> [email protected] Victor Clear in SoCal.


Who/What is that for?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Little bit better look on the car...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Who/What is that for?


the fenders that I posted, thats who to talk to.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Little bit better look on the car...


Yes dont get me wrong there nice fenders but will not flow good with my hood


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Most aftermarket fenders don't come with that bracket. Unfortunately, the bracket is part of the stock fender. You cannot order the bracket alone which means it has to be cut off your old fender.

The aerogear Z3 fenders do not have them, the Aerogear SLR fenders do not have them, Syndicate's fenders do not have them (except the fiberglass ones he mentioned). The only one I've seen that comes with that bracket is the one that xbrandonx posted


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm holding off putting these on until I get my spoiler in so I can have it taken it to paint all at once (and remove dings and dents)

of course pics will be posted when all is done.

also all holes are come drilled, and are suppose to line up perfectly.
BTW my fenders are made by VIS racing


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok this blows. If i cant order them, that means I have to make my own :thumbdwn:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Go to a junk yard and cutt some off of a totaled B14!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Go to a junk yard and cutt some off of a totaled B14!!!


Id love to but every junk yard i go to the front end is smached


----------

